
Corporate-Owned City - bassman9000
https://boingboing.net/2019/10/30/citizen-scores-eh.html
======
ganoushoreilly
Taste the freedom with spacers choice!

~~~
oriel
> It's not the best choice, its Spacer's Choice!

So many lines from that game are a little too real to be truly funny.

Source: Outer Worlds (game)

------
tyzerdak
Sometimes government is worse than corporation. And maybe it is not bad idea
but there should be some exit plan for people that don't want be part of that
city.

~~~
bassman9000
How do you ensure the Rule of Law if there are multiple States.

Neo-feudalism is coming.

~~~
krapp
Something like this couldn't happen without the tacit approval of an actual
sovereign state. No matter what powers this city claims, it has to do so under
the authority of and through negotiations with the governments of Toronto and
Canada (or wherever future such projects are hosted,) or else attempt to
secede and fight a civil war over the matter.

